# Suggestions



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

So I have been trying to get my tank to look wonderful like everyone's dreams I recently bought a BML Dutch style light for my 29 gallon which is currently the only light on my tank. I've been trying to figure out where to set my brightness to achieve the best results. My plants were growing crazy and I trimmed them and then algae struck so I'm not sure if it was me having the brightness to much or what it was because I was gone for about 8 days so maybe could have been imbalance in nutrients too my co2 is on timer so that is constant. 
Any ideas ? I can post pictures if that would help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

BML lights are strong. You need to increase your c02 as high as you can without killing livestock. Thats the fun of an aquarium. To find balance. Increase your o2 levels so that you can increase your co2 levels to higher PPM levels. They are independent of each other. I add o2 by a good amount of SURFACE agitation via powerheads and fans to keep the temp down.


You are getting algae because of a few things.

1) You lighting schedule is too long. Shorten it to like 6-7 hours a day.

2) Increase your co2. More co2 is better as long as you dont gas your fish. If your fish starts gasping for air, then you know thats too much.

3) FLOW FLOW FLOW. Make sure your flow is good around the WHOLE TANK.

4) Go lightly on the ferts and do water changes more often. I do like 60-70% weekly.

5) Scrub away all the algae you have now and get some nerite snails. The olives are great, they are cheaper and imo clean better.

Do the above and I bet your algae will be gone.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Thank you i will try those suggestions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

krissy said:


> BML lights are strong. You need to increase your c02 as high as you can without killing livestock. Thats the fun of an aquarium. To find balance. Increase your o2 levels so that you can increase your co2 levels to higher PPM levels. They are independent of each other. I add o2 by a good amount of SURFACE agitation via powerheads and fans to keep the temp down.


I agree and add that you can get more oxygen in the water by aerating at night and skimming your surface. I say that a lot now. That last thing will help you add more co2 safely.

I run eight hours of light a day.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

I struggled to off gas my tank for a while using power heads aimed at the surface. Added an eheim skim 350 to the tank and run as soon as co2 shuts off. The tank off gasses completely within a few hours now. This has helped a lot with overall health of the tank. Ph is 7.3 in the morning now and drops to 5.95 with co2 on. My swing is huge cause I'm dumping lots of co2. I do have a koralia rippling the water during the day to achieve this. 

My tank is running two BMLs, one dutch and one 10k. Swapping them for 2 Dutch MCs as soon BML ships them. I run my lights at 60 percent with a 2 hour burst to 85 midway in the photoperiod for reference. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

What do you use to get ur burst ? Do you have a controller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## losa (Jul 16, 2015)

I also run bml with a solunar controller for the burst. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Do you guys all have the Dutch style from BML and do you like them it seems like a great light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

elkhunter said:


> What do you use to get ur burst ? Do you have a controller
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I use an Apex controller for mine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## losa (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes. I have a Dutch style 6300k. Run an original 36", an XB 30" (just sold) and ordered a 24" Dutch MC today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I just got a handheld ph meter and so far I've taken one reading just now after lights have been off and my ph is 7.15 doesn't that seem high for the end of the day or am I wrong in thinking that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Now when I woke up its 7.47 I didn't realize my oh was so basic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Now after it's been on for a few hours it's 7.05 doesn't seem to drop much I think my co2 isn't working or something I bought a new atomizer cause I did have a reactor from ista but it seems to be clogged and I can't clean it because I hAd to glue the opening because it leaked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

